# pet promise no longer sold at pet store



## wallemom (Jul 24, 2009)

i feed Walle pet promise cat healthy weight and ageing, but now the pet store says that they are not going to make it anymore. i was wondering what the best food to feed him is. should i feed him spikes delight? is it really better then cat food? does anyone have any suggestions on what to feed him? i have plenty of food left for him but im not sure what to buy after this is gone. i know i need to switch food slowly so he doesnt get sick but i need to know the best food! 

Amber


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Read Reapers food list. There are lots of good cat foods available. Spikes delight is one of the ok hedgehog foods but not better than a good quality cat food. 

I feed a mix of wellness (healthy weight) and felidae cat food. Eventually I will add a third food but I haven't decided which one yet.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I have not heard that they are going to stop making Pet Promise. Is it just your store that is no longer going to carry it? You may want to check out their website to see if there is another store in town that is going to continue to carry it. If that fails, there is always ordering it from petfooddirect.

My main mix contains Innova Sr & Lt, Pet promise, & Fromm.


----------



## wallemom (Jul 24, 2009)

i feed my dogs science diet small bites is that good for hedgies? or is dog food not good for them?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Science Diet is not a good food, to many food fragments and such...best to just stick with the list...also most dog foods tend to be higher in protein (almost dangerous levels for our little ones) and the kibbles are usually harder and bigger, not a good combo for little hedgie mouths.

ETA: I just looked up the ingredients, it also has salt in it...and that is a definite no no for our little ones


----------



## wallemom (Jul 24, 2009)

ok just wondering. i wasnt sure about the dog food. oh and just to clear it up small bites is just as small as cat food. i have a 4 lb dog that cant eat the big stuff and a 10 lb dog that doesnt like to chew it (she thinks she is a princess) my other 2 dogs couldnt care less.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

dorasdaddy said:


> Science Diet is not a good food, to many food fragments and such...best to just stick with the list...also most dog foods tend to be higher in protein (almost dangerous levels for our little ones) and the kibbles are usually harder and bigger, not a good combo for little hedgie mouths.
> 
> ETA: I just looked up the ingredients, it also has salt in it...and that is a definite no no for our little ones


I agree that science diet is not a good food. Try Solid Gold small bites as an alternative for your dogs. EDIT: Oops it's actually called Solid Gold Wee Bit (I think).

Dorasdaddy it's funny that you say dog food is higher in protein. I work in a healthy pet food store and all of our dog food is lower in protein than the cat food we carry. I always assumed that's how most dog food is because dogs can digest vegetables and grains more readily than cats. Cats are almost strickly carnivors so a good quality cat food should be practically all meat where as dogs can handle veggies and such.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Dog food, especially senior formulas, are much lower in protein. Cat and ferret foods are probably the foods with the highest protein out there.


----------



## wallemom (Jul 24, 2009)

we were feeding our dogs nutro ultra (our schnauzer has a special diet for allergies ultra z/d prescription food) but they didnt really like it much. i am always on the lookout for a better quality food but its so hard to find anything that isnt junk!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Wellness simple solutions is a good food for dogs with alergies and is pretty well liked. Also depending on where you live orijen 6 fish , or acana pacifica are both good. They are both canadian and are becoming more widely available in canada but I don't think are available in the states yet.


----------



## wallemom (Jul 24, 2009)

we live in the states. i will check into wellness for the dogs. im not sure about Fritz and his allergies but everything makes him sick he cant even have treats (we have tried just about everything). so in general dog food is not good for hedgies. well i guess im going to do some research on food! wow! i have been changing everyones food lately! my bird just got a diet change also!! :lol: 

thank you for all of the info i will be searching! so if anyone has any advice on a good food mix for Walle and Eve let me know!!!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Natural Balance limited ingredient foods seem to do well; most hedgie owners like the green pea and duck blend. You might consider adding that in. Also, take a look at the dry cat food list found here: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 2-3 of the foods from that list are an ideal mix for your hedgies. All the foods are hedgie suitable.

Keep in mind that you need to transition to a new food slowly. It should take a month or more to fully switch to the new mix of food, and you should ideally only add one food at a time to make sure there's no tummy upset. This means you'll need at least a month's supply of the old food for the transition. If you don't have much left, it might be time to start checking other stores or order it from online.


----------



## wallemom (Jul 24, 2009)

i will check it out. i do have enough food for a month or maybe more. i will look around at the pet stores around here and if i cant find anything then i just might start buying online!


----------



## xsarahjox (Jul 28, 2009)

I also feed my hedgie Pet Promise. The pet store chains in my area no longer carry it but I found it in a grocery store of all places! In fact, Shaws, Stop and Shop and Whole Foods in my area carry Pet Promise. I'm not sure if the same holds true where you are but keep your eyes open. It seems that most grocery stores carry it. It's about a dollar cheaper there too!

Good luck!


----------

